# 8 Winter Detailing Tips



## RandomlySet

Afternoon all,

Here's our latest video, this time, talking about how to detail your car during the winter...

Well, I guess it's more about doing it "safely" and in a way that doesn't have you out there too long freezing your bits off


----------



## Titanium Htail

All my summer is getting ready for winter, I only had black cars at one time. 

We have a hot wash spray lance plus 0ppm water so very fortunate for a £1 safe rinse. The less touching the better none if possible in those winter months. 

In an attempt to keep one black car clean as a trial I washed it every day. It was clean yet I could notice that over touching, a blow dryer is on my list...

Thanks for the help.

John Tht.


----------



## Sorin03

Great video, i found a lot of valuable informations! My plan for this winter is to get a spray pump 2L or 5L, some kind of TFR - PM TFR, or AG 101, AUTO Foam from BH or maybe Surfex HD and use the coin washes as i have multiple near me. Is forbiden to get buckets with you , so 2BM is not possible.In this case i am thinking just to agitate foam only on windshield, door jambs and wheels , then PW , some drying aid and rinse with deionized water . At this stage , it is safe to use a drying towel? Or maybe is better to leave it like that?


----------



## RandomlySet

Sorin03 said:


> Great video, i found a lot of valuable informations! My plan for this winter is to get a spray pump 2L or 5L, some kind of TFR - PM TFR, or AG 101, AUTO Foam from BH or maybe Surfex HD and use the coin washes as i have multiple near me. Is forbiden to get buckets with you , so 2BM is not possible.In this case i am thinking just to agitate foam only on windshield, door jambs and wheels , then PW , some drying aid and rinse with deionized water . At this stage , it is safe to use a drying towel? Or maybe is better to leave it like that?


I'd leave it. If you can't do a contact wash, then there will be a light layer of dirt still on the car, so the drying towel will just pick that up and move it around.


----------



## The Cueball

Winter wash?!?

No chance, stay in the warmth and embrace the dirt!

:thumb:


----------

